# What villager species would you like to see in the future?



## feminist (Jul 4, 2015)

Personally, I think that there should be llama villagers (since we already have alpacas). I would like to see a donkey villager (even if it's just a "horse"), or (even if it would be difficult) bats would be so fun!
I think that animals like parrots, chinchillas, opossums, or capybaras would make excellent special characters.


----------



## AndroGhostX (Jul 4, 2015)

I've thought about this before and I'd really love to see a spider  Also maybe a villager that resembles a ghost, kind of like how Lucky is a mummy dog.


----------



## The221Believer (Jul 4, 2015)

Oh, I concur with bats! I was actually thinking about bat villagers the other day when I was contemplating a vampire theme town idea. 

I really just want more mythical animals. Imagine, the town of Refuge--a safe haven for all the animals who can't live in the "real world", themed around that isolationist and protected concept. A bubble out of time. Besides, there's so much lore to draw on for 'em. Different cultural ideas of unicorns--Julian needs a herd. Or, well, for unicorns it's a glory of unicorns. Selkies! Yes, occasionally they'll look human too, but it'd be neat to have seals who need the beach access to live by. 

(Can you tell I'm a fantasy writer oh no)


----------



## creamyy (Jul 4, 2015)

We need ferrets and wolverines
specific breeds such as pugs and poodles
there's so many kinds of birds I want in the game~
We need Macaws, Rainbow Lorikeet, Toucans, Goldfinch and bluebirds
All of them please.


----------



## feminist (Jul 4, 2015)

creamyy said:


> We need ferrets and wolverines
> specific breeds such as pugs and poodles
> there's so many kinds of birds I want in the game~
> We need Macaws, Rainbow Lorikeet, Toucans, Goldfinch and bluebirds
> All of them please.



oh a toucan would be soooo good! I'm a big fan of toucans


----------



## brutalitea (Jul 4, 2015)

Parrots, red pandas, polar bears...


----------



## The221Believer (Jul 4, 2015)

Tae said:


> Parrots, red pandas, polar bears...



Red pandas and polar bears are fantastic ideas! I'd love that. 

(...refurbishes some cushion with the Coca-Cola logo and gives it to polar bear villager)


----------



## starcharmer (Jul 4, 2015)

Platypi, red pandas, ferrets and more bird and cat types. Because there can always be more birds and cats haha.


----------



## The Blood Countess (Jul 4, 2015)

Bats. Definitely bats. And maybe more reptiles.


----------



## kuseiro (Jul 4, 2015)

The person who previously mentioned it: villagers that must live in ponds and stuff would be incredible! Turtles I think would be a cool addition; although I know there are already NPC turtles, Isabella and Digby are also dogs and we have dog villagers < o > (although which came first is a good point to make)!

Lemurs and other small animals would be cool + Q+! FERRETS/STOATS MAN. Can you imagine how cute THIS would be in ACNL?


Spoiler: eternally internally screaming












Not exactly sure how they'd make it cute, but I also agree: We need MORE MYTHICAL CREATURESSSSS + A+ (imagine a gryffin or something; Harry Potter towns for years). I also wish they'd make owl villagers but again ; o ;... already got Blathers and Celeste. We need a pegasus sidekick for Julian tbh; I don't want too many unicorns but I think a Pegasus would be cool :'D. Maybe also smug or perhaps cranky!


----------



## Bellsprout (Jul 4, 2015)

I'm thinking dragon villagers -- and no, Drago doesn't count lol. Also, I'd like to see what they could do with a snake or serpent villager.


----------



## Voluptua Sneezelips (Jul 4, 2015)

Some kind of serpentine villager would be amazing. Like an upright, coiled snake.

Definitely yes to bats and some mythical creatures. And the platypus is a great idea!!

Would also love some more sloths. Leif needs buddies! Also, foxen. But cuter foxen than Redd.

And to complement our 3 octorific villagers, what about a couple of crabs? Their shirt-style could go on their shells.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bellsprout said:


> I'm thinking dragon villagers -- and no, Drago doesn't count lol. Also, I'd like to see what they could do with a snake or serpent villager.



GREAT MINDS!!


----------



## The221Believer (Jul 4, 2015)

kuseiro said:


> The person who previously mentioned it: villagers that must live in ponds and stuff would be incredible! Turtles I think would be a cool addition; although I know there are already NPC turtles, Isabella and Digby are also dogs and we have dog villagers < o > (although which came first is a good point to make)!
> 
> Lemurs and other small animals would be cool + Q+! FERRETS/STOATS MAN. Can you imagine how cute THIS would be in ACNL?
> 
> ...



Alll the Harry Potter towns. That was a benefit I didn't even think of. 

Oh, a pegasus would be so great! Especially a cranky one who you wouldn't think would take any of Jul's smug nonsense, if they brought back the intense-crankiness from Wild World rather than the watered down version of it now. I love that idea!

Actual habitat needs and having to plan towns around that could be quite interesting. Or annoying.


----------



## Nizzy (Jul 4, 2015)

I would love to see Meerkats and Otter!!!!

just look how cute they are  




Spoiler


----------



## Eve (Jul 4, 2015)

I'd love some... hmmm.... how about like.. a different species of dog? Like instead of floppy ears, there could be some with ears poking up. It would be super cute.


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 4, 2015)

I'd like to see some of the main character animal types as villagers. So like giraffes, racoons, hedgehogs, pigeons, etc


----------



## Momo15 (Jul 4, 2015)

I'd definitely like to see bats, weasels (like ferrets and ermines), and lizards.


----------



## tumut (Jul 4, 2015)

Maybe bats but honestly we don't really need any new species.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jul 4, 2015)

I'm thinking that they should put squids in the next game. Not just because of Splatoon.


----------



## ams (Jul 4, 2015)

This thing for sure



Spoiler


----------



## DaCoSim (Jul 4, 2015)

I would really like to have owl villagers. And sugar gliders!!!!


----------



## Diamond Dreams (Jul 4, 2015)

Personally my fave animal is a Binderong, so I would obvi think that would be cool, but other than that... Hmmmm... Probs Skunk villagers


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jul 4, 2015)

Donkeys


----------



## Rasha (Jul 4, 2015)

villagers: foxes, lizards, owls, bats, ferrets
special characters: toucan, platypus, t-rex, dolphin


----------



## Akimari (Jul 4, 2015)

Maybe baby versions of bears, dogs, and cats? Imagine having a tiny kitten or puppy or bear cub in your town. I want this.


----------



## ams (Jul 4, 2015)

Akimari said:


> Maybe baby versions of bears, dogs, and cats? Imagine having a tiny kitten or puppy or bear cub in your town. I want this.



Haha bear cubs are already a species, but I totally agree that this should be extended to other species. I personally really don't like the dog villagers but I could go for some puppies.


----------



## Biskit11 (Jul 4, 2015)

Turtles(like Tortimer), lizard, weelzles, and groundhogs


----------



## Soda Fox (Jul 4, 2015)

Bats, more foxes, pointy eared dogs.  More off spring versions of adult animal villager types.  How awesome would it be if two of your villagers fell in love and had a child - a new villager in your town?  It could be similar to Fire Emblem Awakening, with the offspring having the mother's classing/species and the father's coloring or something like that?


----------



## The221Believer (Jul 4, 2015)

Soda Fox said:


> How awesome would it be if two of your villagers fell in love and had a child - a new villager in your town?  It could be similar to Fire Emblem Awakening, with the offspring having the mother's classing/species and the father's coloring or something like that?



That would be so cool. Slightly weird in certain cases, but cool.


----------



## gravyplz (Jul 4, 2015)

Maybe an animal that turns into a warewolf monster like creature at night, a friendly one of corse, perhaps a warerabbit XD


----------



## ams (Jul 4, 2015)

Soda Fox said:


> Bats, more foxes, pointy eared dogs.  More off spring versions of adult animal villager types.  How awesome would it be if two of your villagers fell in love and had a child - a new villager in your town?  It could be similar to Fire Emblem Awakening, with the offspring having the mother's classing/species and the father's coloring or something like that?



That's a pretty interesting idea! Not sure if I'd want it that way, but at least Lionel would stop hitting on me if he had a nice lion girlfriend.

That reminds me - female lions! That would be awesome.


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Jul 4, 2015)

Id like to see Aquatic Villagers aside from Octopus..


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 4, 2015)

^I agree; also, a female unicorn that's not a color that is often associated with girls (pink for example ~ I don't like pink and I'm a girl).

I'd like to see some actual dragons, phoenix bird, platypus maybe, ponies, how about kittens (there are bear cubs, so why can't there be kittens? ), maybe a sabertooth tiger; I'd like camels, seals, whales or dolphins (if there are octopi, why can't we have dolphins or whales? ).  I'll have to think more on this.  My ideas don't sound that very good.


----------



## Mccraig02 (Jul 4, 2015)

Bats, Foxes, and Chinchillas (you can't go wrong with chinchillas unless you make one that looks like Hazel)


----------



## shuba (Jul 4, 2015)

Dwarf rabbits! They could be as small as squirrels, but with really big ears hanging down, I'm sure it would be really cute.


----------



## Lunar Dust (Jul 5, 2015)

I would actually love to see more villagers that aren't technically animals, like Stitches and Ribbot. I think they look really unique.

Besides them though, I think some animals like perhaps, the platypus, would work well for being villagers. I also want to see actual raccoon villagers, and not just the special characters.

Also dragons. Everything is better with dragons.


----------



## Jake (Jul 5, 2015)

A lot of the things wished for here will most likely never happen, as they already exist as special NPC's. Nintendo likes to keep them unique, so villagers like foxes, owls, giraffes, otters, and whatnot most likely wouldn't happen because it'd make the NPC feel less special.

That aside, I'd really like bat villagers, and maybe seal villagers, but since they have wendell/pascal/lyle they might not happen, but I think they'd be really cute


----------



## Shay10 (Jul 5, 2015)

i'd love to see a fish with a bowl on it's head like the chicken little fish and aquarium themed houses for aquatic animals


----------



## snowblizzard24 (Jul 5, 2015)

A Griffin and Pegasus would probably be especially cool to add to the mythical creatures collection. Otters and foxes would be great since they already have pascal and redd as designs. Not to mention same with giraffe and jaguar, those would be nice too.

@Jake.: technically with your reasoning Isabelle, Digby, KK, and the police dogs wouldn't be special then since they are dogs and there are already dog designs. Same thing with Katie and Rover since cats exist already. So you never know, they still might create those other designs.

Sharks, ferrets, crabs, lobster <- I felt weird listing those two for a second lol, food yum!, Dolphins, whales, beavers, and squids (since splatoon's been all the rage lol) should also be added. Please please please Nintendo add female lions (lioness)! Why create a whole species without any females...


----------



## Trickilicky (Jul 5, 2015)

I'd like to see some lizard villagers! Geckos would make cute neighbours imo ^_^


----------



## Jake (Jul 5, 2015)

snowblizzard24 said:


> @Jake.: technically with your reasoning Isabelle, Digby, KK, and the police dogs wouldn't be special then since they are dogs and there are already dog designs. Same thing with Katie and Rover since cats exist already. So you never know, they still might create those other designs.


Yes, I am aware. But I never said that they wont happen, I said they most likely will never happen, because I knew they have dog/cat specials and villagers.

However, the difference is that dogs and cats are a species within a species - you have dogs and cats then you have border collie/labrador/etc and siamese/persian/tabby etc. There aren't any dog villagers that are poodles/shih tzus, and whatever species copper/booker/kk are bcos i dont know and i cbf to research, and i don't know cats. Same with Joan, she's a pig and there are pig villagers in the game, but they made her into a boar so she'd still stand out. There aren't many other species within a species that have distinguishing features. Like you know, there's one species of giraffe, hedgehog, raccoon, etc, and the ones that do have more than one species - like sloths - are too similar to make them stand out on their own - and with that said, though not relevant, I'm pretty surprised they made a zebra villager and didn't decide to use zebra as a special NPC species.

There's a huge difference between giraffes and dogs, and I can't really explain why there are cat/dog villager/specials in the game, but not any other species, because it's that obvious and really can't be explained. Giraffes have a lot more uniqueness to them then dogs, hence why we have dog villagers and not giraffe villagers. having specials be cats and dogs is nothing out of the ordinary, because they're boring generic. Something like a giraffe, hedgehod, raccoon, and whatever else are nowhere near as generic/common as cats and dogs, so if they ever were to make villagers the same species and unique NPC's they'd become a lot less unique and probably fade into the background. Like, "omg Saharah is in my town I'm so excited to see a camel lol jk i have a camel villager in my town!!1!!" do you see how that just cuts down on Saharah's appearance completely? I just think it'd be a really bad move on Nintendo's behalf. The whole point of them being called "_Special_ Characters" is that they're unique and for 99% of them, that's the only way to see that species in game. If they went around making villagers of every single unique special character, they'd no longer be special.

The only time I can see this happening again outside of cats and dogs is for lizards. They can make generic lizard villagers, but maintain Nat's and Frillard's uniqueness by not making chameleon/frill neck villagers, and by making sure all lizard villagers are generic and aren't anything like throny lizards, or whatever else I don't know lizard species LOL. I _could_ see them making a gecko villager line since they could probably avoid the unique aspect with geckos.


----------



## LunaLight (Jul 5, 2015)

I'd really like to see more octopuses (? Lol) and more squirrels. Yeah, there are a lot of squirrels, but I just love how they look. They're so cute! 

Also, GET RID OF THE UGLY VILLAGERS. A.K.A. the tier 5 villagers lol. >_<


----------



## MidnightCthulhu (Jul 5, 2015)

I think we need lizard villagers. There are so many cool lizard character designs just waiting to happen...


----------



## peterquill (Jul 5, 2015)

I want an Ocelot villager. :C


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 18, 2015)

*New villagers?*

If there ever is a new Animal crossing which type of animals would you guys like to see for it? 

Heres some of my ideas:

A little tan coloured hedge hog
A seal
A chinchilla
A snake
a hummingbird 
a cheetah


----------



## Jacob (Jul 18, 2015)

wait i thought there was a cheetah? if not that would be awesome!!
there is a villager who looks like a hummingbird too isnt there? (im not very good at remembering acnl Villagers xD)


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 19, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> wait i thought there was a cheetah? if not that would be awesome!!
> there is a villager who looks like a hummingbird too isnt there? (im not very good at remembering acnl Villagers xD)



Is there? im not quite too sure.


----------



## Heyden (Jul 19, 2015)

Leonardo is a leopard I think, close to cheetah inguess xD
I'd love to see non-NPC turtle villagers tho


----------



## Jacob (Jul 19, 2015)

well they had tybalt who was a cheetah-looking character from the GC version but idk if he is in new leaf


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 19, 2015)

Haydenn said:


> Leonardo is a leopard I think, close to cheetah inguess xD
> I'd love to see non-NPC turtle villagers tho



Yeah me too! Same goes with different looking dog villagers. Like a german shepard styled one, and a Chihuahua.


----------



## Jacob (Jul 19, 2015)

and "jay" sorta looks like a hummingbird? xD


----------



## misspiggy95 (Jul 19, 2015)

Would the snakes have feet? o.o
Id agree with the turtles, those would be super cute
maybe an otter as well!


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 19, 2015)

Turtles would be so cute! I think other dog breeds would be cool, like a chihuahua that was said above. Or like a husky, or dachshund. 

Hedgehogs or maybe even porcupines would be awesome too. I really hope they expand the types of villagers in the next AC


----------



## Serif (Jul 19, 2015)

I want owls. I don't want them to look like Blathers and Celeste, but I do want some cute owls mixed into the population.
Hedgehogs/Porcupines would be good too. We've already got the Able Sisters. I can only imagine how adorable villagers could be.
Turtles would rock, especially if we got a TMNT reference in there somewhere.
Maybe some insect-like animals? A Ladybug? Maybe a Snail? It'd be funny to see a walking snail with his little shell popping out of his shirt rofl. Maybe an Uchi bee that apologizes for her entire family if you get a beesting. Ofc I don't really inspect to see the buggy side of the animal kingdom any time soon, but they can be so creative.
Maybe a skunk or two? They're just nature's stinky kitties~
Bats too. A bat villager could look so awesome, especially with different wing colors and maybe even patterns.


----------



## ieRWaZz (Jul 19, 2015)

Hamsters would be cute


----------



## beffa (Jul 19, 2015)

meerkats and ottters!!

idk about snakes, that would look so weirddddd i don't think that'd be a good idea
lizards would though, like Nat from the bug off. would be super cute

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh yesss skunks too !!! kicks is so cute


----------



## Silica_Meowmeow (Jul 19, 2015)

I personally would love to see some foxes. Not like Redd, just the regular, cute fluffy kind. >w<


----------



## Bottles (Jul 20, 2015)

Zebras!


----------



## leiladesu (Jul 20, 2015)

owls, bats, black jaguars, maybe some long-haired dogs instead of just short-haired?? POSSIBILITIES ARE ENDLESS


----------



## Kuroh (Jul 20, 2015)

Owls!! There's the two owls at the museum but I haven't really seen any owl villagers yet ;o;


----------



## monalu11 (Jul 20, 2015)

Foxes and giraffes! I guess the giraffes would be like horses, and the foxes would be smaller wolves with fluffy tails. I would also like to see animals like cheetahs or snow leopards :3


----------



## CaptainCrunch (Jul 20, 2015)

i think i've already posted in this thread before but i'd love to see bat villagers and lizard villagers! or giraffes ovo


----------



## Fuwa (Jul 21, 2015)

Foxes


----------



## TheEchoTimes (Jul 22, 2015)

ieRWaZz said:


> Hamsters would be cute


But... Hamsters are already a thing. A whole species.


----------



## M i l l i o (Jul 25, 2015)

I would love to see more unique kinds of birds, bats would be so adorable, I think more panthers and cheetah would be cool~


----------



## BaltoDork (Jul 25, 2015)

I agree with everyone who said foxes and bats. I'd love that so much.

ALSO dragons. I want cute dragons so badly. 

I'm not even sure what else but those are the three I've been thinking about.


----------



## stevo97 (Jul 26, 2015)

Snails? No, you'd always be hitting them with your net. Donkey, that's a bit like the horses we already have. Snake doesn't seem very feasible and there's already a non-snake villager called Snake so that'd be confusing. Fox is Crazy Red, Raccoon is family Nook, plenty of animals are "wasted" being NPC characters. I can't think of any that overlap right now... Walrus, Beaver, Alpaca, Owl, Axolotl, Porcupine, Giraffe, Camel... When you think about it, a lot of the "main" animals are covered. They don't have any dolphins, obviously water-dependent but they are mammals. Is that why we don't have them on the fish list? (Excepting the fact that they aren't fish of course.)


----------



## moonford (Jul 26, 2015)

I would like to see  Armadillo villagers and ummmmm..... Lizards such as Bearded dragons and geckos but!
They will be special villagers which can only be found in the island!
Its just an idea, I really want tb island to come back and this I want the island to have the campsite rules . ^.^


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jul 26, 2015)

Turtles, skunks, and foxes.


----------



## LadyTruoc (Jul 26, 2015)

Bats and chinchillas would be awesome! I've always wanted a sloth villager. We have Leif but he's not enough lol.


----------



## Mint (Jul 26, 2015)

Lemurs, humming birds, foxes - including a fennec fox, turtles/tortoises, marmosets, tarsir, moles, owls, sea horses/leafy sea dragon.
And so many more that I can't think of right now.


----------



## Bjork (Jul 26, 2015)

different kinds of dogs tbh


----------



## stevo97 (Jul 27, 2015)

Lizard is plausible but isn't Nat some kind of gecko-y chameleon-y thing? Mole is something I can get on board with, I can't think of an example of any characters being both NPC moles. People love narwhals, just putting that out there.


----------



## Ste (Jul 27, 2015)

Penguins. That are not fat! And owls!


----------



## milkyi (Jul 27, 2015)

I want Meow too come back. I'd also like to see Bats.


----------



## Toffee Pop (Jul 27, 2015)

LunaLight said:


> Also, GET RID OF THE UGLY VILLAGERS. A.K.A. the tier 5 villagers lol. >_<



Well, I strongly dislike you now.


----------



## Javocado (Jul 27, 2015)

I want to see some snakes.


----------



## jenpai (Jul 27, 2015)

GECKOS! One of my favourite animals. I think they would look adorable in the animal crossing series :>


----------



## RLinksoul (Jul 27, 2015)

Owl and bat villagers for sure. If you're someone who plays the game at 4am it'd be nice to have SOMEONE to talk to.


----------



## Oblivia (Jul 27, 2015)

Bats, for sure.  I think they're such cool little animals and would be a really unique addition to the game.  Snakes would also be a fun idea and I'd love to see their "walking" animation, especially since it'd have the follow the same pattern as the other species.  They'd be like little headbangers.


----------



## Astro Cake (Jul 28, 2015)

More aquatic animals.


----------



## N a t (Jul 29, 2015)

I think the villagers they should add should be animals that have already been made a part of the game, but haven't been made to actually be neighbors yet. New types of birds such as Pigeons or Pelicans, sneaky Weasels like Lyle, Turtles, Raccoons, and Alpacas or llamas. The possibility of these animals appearing as neighbors in the future doesn't seem likely to be honest, but it isn't impossible and I would very much like to see it. However, we have to think about what would happen to other Villagers. Remember the GameCube villagers that didn't make it to Wild World? They were removed because new animals were added and no two animals can share a birthday in the game. At least they haven't been allowed to. So many of our favorites didn't make the cut. Who knows if it was because they weren't overall popular, attractive to the game developers, or randomly chosen to be removed. If we get new animals added to the next game that follows all the previous games. Not Amiibo Festival or Happy Home Designer. We may lose alot of our favorite animals we have gotten to know and love in New Leaf. As much as I'd like to see new animals added to the game. I wouldn't want to lose any of the current characters either.


----------



## Kurapika (Jul 29, 2015)

Guinea pigs, Armadillos, Wallaby, Buffalo/Moose/Ox(any of these really, even a Bison). I don't even mind if its just a special NPC but can we PLEASE get a Honey Badger?  These are all I can think of right now.


----------



## stevo97 (Jul 29, 2015)

Isn't a wallaby enough like a kangaroo that you wouldn't be able to tell the difference anyway? Or not. I can see Moose though, that's not a bad idea.


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 29, 2015)

I'd like to see maybe some mythical creatures (kind of how Julian is a unicorn).


----------



## Wembely (Jul 29, 2015)

Cheetahs!


----------

